# What is your view on immunotherapy?



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm fast approaching 40 and after having 3xICSI, all resulting in BFNs, and 2xFET, one of which resulted in my little girl who was lost to stillbirth at 36+6, I've now come to the decision to switch clinics and go to see someone who specialises in immunology issues.  I have been found to have a clotting problem (protein S deficiency) and have been on clexane for the last 4 cycles (up to 13 weeks during my pregnancy) and I also have a history of rheumatoid arthritis and so for my last 2 (unsuccessful) cycles since having my daughter I've had prednisolone therapy, but as you can see that hasn't worked out either.  I was advised my daughter's placenta was below the 10th centile, so effectively she was starved towards the end of my pregnancy, and I have been advised since losing her that if I'd have continued on the clexane throughout, she'd probably have made it.  

I was just wanting to know whether you believed that immunotherapy is worth the money?  I'm sure my body is rejecting my always good quality embryos as out of 5 attempts, we've only ever managed 1 BFP.  I know the consultant we are seeing is classed as a world leader in his field and has achieved many miracles so I'm hoping with his support we can be parents again.  

Fingers crossed you can give me some hope for the future.

Marshmallow


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Marshmallow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm fast approaching 40 and after having 3xICSI, all resulting in BFNs, and 2xFET, one of which resulted in my little girl who was lost to stillbirth at 36+6, I've now come to the decision to switch clinics and go to see someone who specialises in immunology issues. I have been found to have a clotting problem (protein S deficiency) and have been on clexane for the last 4 cycles (up to 13 weeks during my pregnancy) and I also have a history of rheumatoid arthritis and so for my last 2 (unsuccessful) cycles since having my daughter I've had prednisolone therapy, but as you can see that hasn't worked out either. I was advised my daughter's placenta was below the 10th centile, so effectively she was starved towards the end of my pregnancy, and I have been advised since losing her that if I'd have continued on the clexane throughout, she'd probably have made it.
> 
> ...


Hello,

So sorry to hear the sad story of your daughter.

Immune testing is an exciting newish area but there really is no straightforward answer, im afraid - the HFEA does have some information on its website.

The fact you have had a baby perhaps does not suggest a complete underlying issue but i would support your decision to investigate other areas.

It seems a good idea to see one of the experts - there is no substitute for a great Consultant- he will probably run some tests -and there are several different types of treatment they can offer that vary in price. Make sure you ask him for success rates.

I really hope it works out for you.

Best wishes


----------

